# first bow kill!!



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

Went hunting this past weekend and it started off Friday afternoon. The deer were moving a lot after the front passed and the wind died down. On Friday afternoon I saw four bucks, three does, a gray fox and a coyote (the fox and coyote were less ther 5 yds). I shot this guy on sat evening around 6:30 PM. He was about 35yds. I aged him to be around 3 years old and when I put the tape to him his horns were 12" long and 2 1/2" at the base. I had to track him a little. But I needed to get this blood line off of our property. This was my first deer with a bow and I may be done with rifles now lol. All in all it was a good weekend. We saw lots of deer and a lot of hog sign.


----------



## Hardbait (Jul 31, 2007)

Congratulations, nothing quite like your first bow kill.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

Hardbait said:


> Congratulations, nothing quite like your first bow kill.




X2 - Congrats.

"...may be done with rifles now.."  :rotfl: Yeah, you took that first 'taste', and you're addicted now. No turnin' back.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Congrats on your first bow kill but Dude, that pic sux.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Bucksnort said:


> Congrats on your first bow kill but Dude, that pic sux.


X2....WW


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> Congrats on your first bow kill but Dude, that pic sux.


LOL, congrats on your first. Firsts are always special.

You learned to shoot them with a rifle, now a bow, all is left is to learn to shoot them with the camera.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

WTG Man... I'll be on board with BS, the pic really does suck. Looks like an interesting spike, you got any more picks???

I can't wait till I get my first bow kill. I couldn't find the first animal I shot with my bow, it ran off with may arrow.... no it wasn't a deer, it was a stupid pig...


----------



## Domino (Sep 12, 2009)

> This was my first deer with a bow and I may be done with rifles now lol./QUOTE]
> 
> Stuck my first Deer about 8 yrs. ago...Have not hunted with a rifile since and have no desire too.
> Congrats on your bow kill and welcome to your new addiction!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I killed my first deer with a bow, a doe, when I was 14. It is an addiction for sure! Yeah that spike needed to go. Trophy though for sure. You will always remember it forever. Like they said. The picture does suck though..lol Congrats..


----------



## rhammock (Aug 11, 2005)

Great job! You are hooked now!


----------



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

Looks like you still had the fever when you shot that photo. Good thing you didn't still have that bow in your hand or could of hurt someone or yourself. Congrates on your first kill! :biggrin:


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

congrats, the closet at your house is lonely, stick the rifle in there and leave it!


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Super Job!!!!


----------



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

Yea I know the picture sucks LOL. Most of the time I don't take pictures of the deer like this but this time I said why not. I didn't think the picture was that bad untill I looked at it after we had finished processing the deer and then it was to late for another one lol. :rotfl: :rotfl:

I have been hunting since I was 6 years old and after 29 years now it is more fun then it ever has been and I love it.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Congrats! 35 yards is a long shot for me. Awesome job!


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats! I can't wait to get my first buck with a bow.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Congrats...


----------



## twdjr (May 8, 2005)

Congrats


----------

